# How do you determine what Hardware version you car has?



## jdfphoto (Oct 20, 2020)

How do you determine what Hardware version you car has?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Tap the Tesla logo at the top of the screen, then tap “additional vehicle information”. A pop up will show you what you have.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Just to add to what Trev said, you’re looking at the line “Autopilot computer” and the latest is “Full self-driving computer”


----------

